# Many of you knew it before we did.



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

We have joined the "Failed Foster Club". The hubs could not bear to give up his little "snorfle", our Storm. I let it be his decision because I still want to foster (OMG, I hope I don't become the dog lady of The OC). So now we are a family of five, us two and 3 white poofs. They look like little sheep when they follow me around, SO cute. I better get around to changing my siggy! Here is a bad pic of our three, Stormy on top and going clockwise, Lily and Audrey. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, three is the norm for me. Ru Ru is really getting up there in age and I am questioning if I can make it with the much easier just two...but I know that the day after Ru leaves us I will be looking for a rescue or a puppy. 
Three dogs is really comfortable for me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Three....HA! :HistericalSmiley:

I'm up to SIX!!! :w00t:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!! I was just thinking about Stormy recently and wondering how she was doing...sounds like she is doing GREAT! Honestly, I thought from the beginning that she fit right in with your family, just like she was always meant to be there! Congrats again...sooo happy for you and for Stormy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

gopotsgo said:


> We have joined the "Failed Foster Club". The hubs could not bear to give up his little "snorfle", our Storm. I let it be his decision because I still want to foster (OMG, I hope I don't become the dog lady of The OC). So now we are a family of five, us two and 3 white poofs. They look like little sheep when they follow me around, SO cute. I better get around to changing my siggy! Here is a bad pic of our three, Stormy on top and going clockwise, Lily and Audrey. :wub:


Gigi, you just made my evening! I just knew Stormy was meant to be with you and your hubby. Tell him thank you from me. : )

When I read your first sentence ... I thought you were announcing you were no longer fostering. Oh, thank goodness, that is not true! 

Thank you so much, Gigi, for being Stormy's forever Mommy.:smootch::tender:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to all! What a lovely fur family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi - yup we did know it. Storm was meant for you and you for her. I'm so glad that she'll be in your amazing home with your DH, Audrey and Lily:chili::chili: Can you still foster now?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gigi, that is wonderful news, for you and for Stormy:thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Three....HA! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'm up to SIX!!! :w00t:


Six, am I missing something here?????????????


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Three....HA! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'm up to SIX!!! :w00t:


Woah, woah, woah! Hold up! :eusa_hand: I've been away from SM for about two weeks, and you already have another fluff?! Man, two weeks away is too long...

As for Storm, congratulations! :chili: She looks like she fits right in! And don't worry about having too many white fluffs. I visited a woman the other day that had NINE Maltese :w00t:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That is just awesome! Especially that your hubby had his heart set on keeping her . what fun it must be to have your little herd of white fluffs!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeahhhhh!! Chosen family is the best kind! Congrats to you all ♥.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy for all of you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I remember Stormy,,, I wouldn't have been able to part with her, either!! 3 is the norm here also. I've tried talking to hubby about a fourth, but he says not right now!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yippee! I just KNEW it! I so wanted it for all of you. I knew you could give Storm the care she needed, and all the love she wanted. It was just "meant" to be. 
She is a true little doll baby! Enjoy & don't get too busy to post pix.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on Stormy :chili: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, you made my day! congratulations to you and Stormy! I guess you can't keep them all but it's so nice that you kept Stormy. Go Hubs!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I too am so glad you adopted Storm. Couldnt think of a better home for her. 
I KNEW you were going to adopt her and just gave you time to realize it. LOL 
We do have another little Rescue waiting in the wings for you to foster.. 
Since I now have 7, you have a ways to catch up.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stormy is adorable! Who could resist?!!! And anyway, two little fluffs still take up less "real estate" than one big dog. LOL. Enjoy!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so sweet. I am so happy for you and your DH, but estatic for Stormy. I hope she gives you 'snorfles' for a long, long time!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, Congratulations!!! Little Storm has a whole family to look after her! Such a sweet, loving story!!!!!:wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Awwww, thanks everyone. And I most certainly will still foster. Most likely Hunter once he gets out of the vet's. I think he may like this little harem, LOL.


----------

